# Ladies, why is it that the best laid plans



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

don't seem to work? I have tried to be more playful with my husband, and I have tried to get myself more worked up to want sex, but somehow, when it comes time to actually do the deed, I can't. I think about it all day, but then, somehow, it gets deflated in the reality-- am I weird?


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Does he have an "edge"? Does he ever wrestle with you? Roughhouse a bit. Overpower you? 

Does he ever just tell you what to do? "Strip" is a good word used with the right tone of voice. 




lisa3girls said:


> don't seem to work? I have tried to be more playful with my husband, and I have tried to get myself more worked up to want sex, but somehow, when it comes time to actually do the deed, I can't. I think about it all day, but then, somehow, it gets deflated in the reality-- am I weird?


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

MEM11363 said:


> Does he have an "edge"? Does he ever wrestle with you? Roughhouse a bit. Overpower you?
> 
> Does he ever just tell you what to do? "Strip" is a good word used with the right tone of voice.


No... he is just like angry and grouchy all the time now. I want some love, a little intimacy and touching, not just jump right into it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Angry grouchy? Tie him up, put a ball gag on him and have your way. Then after you've tickled him until he can't come anymore, release him and demand your turn. Slapping with opera gloves is encouraged. I bet angry grouchy never comes back.

Yeah that's my view.


----------



## loiue (Sep 7, 2011)

i have experienced this too. I was unable to do anything with my partner even though i wanted to.
My problem was that i had and still have alot of self esteem issues and he wasnt interested in sex, it was very quick he was uninterested and didnt want to fulfill. In turn my self esteem just got worse to the point where i couldnt even do anything with him. I felt nervous about it as if it was my first time seducing him I gave up.
Slowly ive been trying to rebuild that feeling of being totally deflated and trying to be intimate again. slowly it has began to get better on my front but my partner still doesnt seems phazed. 
So i still try and be intimate with him. Even though i dont get anything out of it most of the time.


----------

